# All Mountain/ Enduro Kaufbereatung



## Grashoppa (22. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich verzweifle gerade bei der Suche nach einem geeigneten All Mountain/ Enduro MTB für meine Freundin und hoffe Ihr könnt mir vielleicht weiterhelfen.

Meine Freundin ist ca. 165cm groß und hat bei vielen Bikes mit Federweg ab 140mm Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe. 
Wir haben vor einiger Zeit mal das Specialized Myka und Safire getestet, auch wenn es den Federweg nicht aufweist aber diese haben ihr von der Überstandshöhe her gepasst.

Überstandshöhe Myka: 674mm (Größe S)
Überstandshöhe Safire : 690mm (Größe S)

Wir wollen des öfteren mal einen Ausritt in den Bikepark machen und trotzdem natürlich auch das Bike für Touren nutzen können.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar Modelle nennen, die eine ähnliche Geometrie aufweisen und mindestens 140mm Federweg aufweisen.
Preisliche Vorstellung ist erstmal nebensächlich.

Vorab schon mal Danke für die Bemühungen.

Gruß


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2012)

z.b. hier mal ein bisschen durchackern:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492513


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzy (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch 165 cm groß und ich habe ein Lapierre Zesty in Rahmengröße M als Testbike gefahren. Das war nur einen Ticken zu groß und ich würde mir die S kaufen. Federweg hat das auch 140 mm und fährt sich wirklich traumhaft. Vielleicht kommt sie damit ja klar und ihr habt die Möglichkeit, das mal zu testen


----------



## frogmatic (22. Mai 2012)

Ich werfe mal Fatmodul Ant in die Diskussion.


----------



## Schnitte (23. Mai 2012)

Giant fällt ja auch recht klein aus  vielleicht mal dort schauen


----------



## Dart (23. Mai 2012)

Schau auch mal das Altitude von Rocky Mountain. Meine Frau fährt das in 15" bei 1,60 m.

Und wieder Weg hier.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2012)

..weder das myka , noch das safire is was für´n bikepark ..-


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..weder das myka , noch das safire is was für´n bikepark ..-



Das kommt auf den Bikepark an. Die Strecke am Samerberg z.B. kann man auch mit dem Hardtail fahren, das ist einfach ein schöner Flowtrail. In Saalbach soll´s ja auch einfachere Sachen geben. Kenn ich aber selber nicht.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2012)

. ... naja , zwischen flowtrail und bikepark  mach `´ich dann schon nen unterschied ... dachte an kleine sprünge und verblockte teile ... dafür taugen die eher nicht ..


----------



## Grashoppa (23. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mir schon im klaren darüber, dass die Bikes nicht für den Bikeparkt taugen.
Das Safire bietet aber Allroundeigenschaften. Wenn ich in den Freeridebereich gehe dann habe ich vielleicht eine niedrige Sitzrohrhöhe aber durch einen Federweg an der Gabel von 160- 180mm ist die Überstandshöhe einfach brutal. 
Meine Freundin sitzt sofort auf dem Oberrohr wenn sie vom Sattel runterrutsch und das kann doch nicht die Lösung des Prolems sein.

Danke für die ganzen Vorschläge wir fahren dieses Wochenende gleich mal ein paar Bikes probe.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Mausoline (23. Mai 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Schau auch mal das Altitude von Rocky Mountain. ...



Mit 140mm ein Traum für Kleine - 155cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2012)

Grashoppa schrieb:


> Meine Freundin sitzt sofort auf dem Oberrohr wenn sie vom Sattel runterrutsch und das kann doch nicht die Lösung des Prolems sein.



sry für den nicht ganz zur sache beitragenden kommentar, aber die lösung des problems hierbei wäre doch eher, das absteigen in die richtige richtung zu üben?
nach vorne absteigen ist auch bei "passenderer" überstandshöhe bei entsprechendem gefälle keine clevere idee.

kleine sitzrohrlänge ist imho die halbe miete, so dass beim fahren (wenn man auf den pedalen steht ) der sattel nicht im weg umgeht. alles andere erledigt sich beim absteigen nach hinten(!) und ein 26er laufrad, über dem man dann steht, ist ja unabhängig von der oberrohrhöhe immer gleich groß. meiner bescheidenen meinung nach ist also die vom boden aus gemessene höhe des oberrohrs vollkommen unerheblich.


----------



## aquarius-biker (23. Mai 2012)

Cannondale Scarlet, fährt meine besser Hälfte seit wenigen Wochen,
Bei ca 1,60 in der kleinsten Größe Petit. 150 mm vorne wie hinten und laut Cannondale Bikeparktaulich. Waren am WE damit im Bikepark Samerberg, hat ihr super Spass gemacht.


----------



## KarinS (24. Mai 2012)

bin auch 1.63 groß und habe ein Scott Genius in Gr. S. Ist zwar auch
nicht wirklich für den Bikepark aber für Trails, Spitzkehren...schön 
wendig zu fahren. Komme mit der Größe super zurecht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> kleine sitzrohrlänge ist imho die halbe miete, so dass beim fahren (wenn man auf den pedalen steht ) der sattel nicht im weg umgeht. alles andere erledigt sich beim absteigen nach hinten(!) und ein 26er laufrad, über dem man dann steht, ist ja unabhängig von der oberrohrhöhe immer gleich groß. meiner bescheidenen meinung nach ist also die vom boden aus gemessene höhe des oberrohrs vollkommen unerheblich.



sorry, aber du willst doch nicht, wenn du einen forstweg rauffährst, jedesmal, wenn du stehen bleibst, nach hinten absteigen müssen?  vom trailfahren bergauf mal ganz zu schweigen, da ist das, wenn man mal plötzlich an einer wurzel oder ner stufe hängenbleibt ja völlig illusorisch. Klar, auch wenn die überstandshöhe passt, setzt man mal auf, aber eben nicht so vehement. wenn man schon weiß, dass es eng wird, erhöht das nicht gerade das sicherheitsgefühl. und da es ja doch hersteller gibt (wenn auch wenige), die sich offensichtlich da drüber gedanken machen, muss es ja auch nicht sein, ein rad zu kaufen, das zu hoch ist. 

das rose verdita green könnte doch auch passen?
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-verdita-green-6-530920/aid:551854


----------



## scylla (24. Mai 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> sorry, aber du willst doch nicht, wenn du einen forstweg rauffährst, jedesmal, wenn du stehen bleibst, nach hinten absteigen müssen?



na ja, ich war jetzt schon davon ausgegangen, dass man noch irgendwie drüber passt und keine leiter zum aufsteigen braucht 
meinte es nur so, dass ich das nicht so militant sehen würde, wenn beim drüberstehen im flachen nur wenige cm luft zwischen geschlechtsteilen und oberrohr sind, solange beim stehen auf den pedalen bei abgesenktem sattel großzügig luft nach unten ist.
ich hab selbst räder, wo ich beim drüberstehen gerade so drauf passe (viel federweg und hohes tretlager), und mit denen ich auch trails fahre, sogar berghoch. war bisher noch nie ein problem beim absteigen. entweder ich setz den fuß auf was hochstehendes bzw die böschung, oder ich kippe das rad entsprechend, oder ich geh halt nach hinten runter. klar, 1-2 mal läuft's halt blöd, aber das sind dann situationen wo es mit weniger überstandshöhe genauso viel aua gemacht hätte. wenn man ein wenig balancieren kann, hat man eigentlich fast immer genug zeit, "ordentlich" und überlegt abzusteigen, auch wenn man mal hängen bleibt, und muss nicht panisch irgendwie in irgendeine richtung runter- und aufs oberrohr hüpfen.

nur meine meinung. ist ja in ordnung, wenn jemand anders das anders sieht. hauptziel ist ja schließlich, dass man sich wohl und sicher auf dem rad fühlt


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Mai 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> sorry, aber du willst doch nicht, wenn du einen forstweg rauffährst, jedesmal, wenn du stehen bleibst, nach hinten absteigen müssen?  vom trailfahren bergauf mal ganz zu schweigen, da ist das, wenn man mal plötzlich an einer wurzel oder ner stufe hängenbleibt ja völlig illusorisch. Klar, auch wenn die überstandshöhe passt, setzt man mal auf, aber eben nicht so vehement. wenn man schon weiß, dass es eng wird, erhöht das nicht gerade das sicherheitsgefühl. und da es ja doch hersteller gibt (wenn auch wenige), die sich offensichtlich da drüber gedanken machen, muss es ja auch nicht sein, ein rad zu kaufen, das zu hoch ist.
> 
> das rose verdita green könnte doch auch passen?
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-verdita-green-6-530920/aid:551854



Ich stimme dir Pfandfinderin 100% zu. Als selbst kleinere Frau mit sehr kurze Schrittlänge kann ich auch aus eigene Erfahrung mitreden. Wenn der Überstand zu hoch ist, kommst du nicht vernünftig oder schnell genug von Rad. Darauf setzten ist für mich nicht das Problem - kommt eh selten vor. Aber absteigen in schwierige Gelände - das kommt ja für jeden oft vor! (wenn du nicht der absolute Crack bist...) Es kommt auch steil bergauf zu brenzlige Situationen. Dann ist eine niedrige Überstandhöhe unerlässlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> . ... naja , zwischen flowtrail und bikepark  mach `´ich dann schon nen unterschied ... dachte an kleine sprünge und verblockte teile ... dafür taugen die eher nicht ..



ist trotzdem ne nette sache: http://www.bikepark-samerberg.de/strecke/fakten.html
man muss halt das nehmen, was man vor der haustür hat. Um sich die knochen zu brechen, reicht´s allemal


----------



## Grashoppa (24. Mai 2012)

Danke erstmal für die ganzen Bemühungen.
Sie hat eine Schrittweite von ca. 74cm und eure Vorschläge sind irgendwie alle nicht im Rahmen. Egal welches Fahrrad ich anschaue, wenn sie vom Sattel geht berührt das Oberrohr den Schritt. Recht witzig ist, dass z.B Rose Verdita Green in S für Schrittlänge 66-71cm ist und nach Aussage Hersteller demnach schon zu klein ist. Beachte man aber durch 150mm den Winkel und die Größe des Rahmens setzt meine Freundin definit im Stand auf dem Oberrohr auf trotz der Schrittlänge.
Wir haben sogar das Cube Stereo WLS in 15" getestet und das ding hat eine Überstandshöhe von 76cm, welchen Sinn soll das bitte haben?

Naja weitersuchen halt....


----------



## grey (24. Mai 2012)

cannondale scarlet hat mit 718 - 730 eine extremst niedrige überstandshöhe und passt auch von der kategorie her..

das claymore ist übrigens auch recht tief gebaut 

edit: ich persönlich halte aber eher wenig davon ein rad danach auszuwählen.. gerade im gelände ist es relativ irrelevant.


----------



## Ani (24. Mai 2012)

ich schließ mich pfadfinderin an, das sollte schon passen. ich selber habe das gleich problem mit der oft hohen überstandshöhe bei rädern mit mehr federweg, das gibt schon sicherheit übers oberrohr absteigen zu können (bergauf).
da ich nur eine unwensentlich größere schrittlänge als deine freundin habe, denke ich das fanes könnte ihr gut passen. ich habe selber eine lyrik 170 verbaut, man kann aber auch eine 160iger gabel einbauen. mit welchen schuhen fährt sie denn? die fiveten impact und karver haben eine dicke sohle, das bringt noch mal 2 cm


----------



## Grashoppa (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo nochmal,

wir waren gerade beim Specialized Hänlder und haben ei Stumpjumper FSR Comp Evo getestet.
Es hat eine Überstandshöhe von 745 und es hat gepasst. Die Frau ist zufrieden ich bin zufrieden, demnach haben wir alles .
Die Rahmenform bei Specialized ist da wirklich vorteilhaft und 150mm vorne/ hinten das muss für alles ausreichen. Ich meine Sie will ja keine 5m drops machen oder die Downhillpassagen mit unendlicher Geschwindigkeit herunter fahren.
Und wenn der Bikepark ihr später wirkliche gefällt muss es ein Freerider her.

Also nochmal vielen Dank für alles und ab jetzt kann ich nur das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp oder Comp Evo empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Mai 2012)

kann ich auch empfehlen


----------



## blutbuche (24. Mai 2012)

@pfadfinderin : ...hab ja nix gegen die strecke gesagt - sieht nett aus - aber darum  gings ja nicht wirklich ..grüsse , k.


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> .................
> ich hab selbst räder, wo ich beim drüberstehen gerade so drauf passe *(viel federweg und hohes tretlager)*, und mit denen ich auch trails fahre, sogar berghoch. war bisher noch nie ein problem beim absteigen. entweder ich setz den fuß auf was hochstehendes bzw die böschung, oder ich kippe das rad entsprechend, oder ich geh halt nach hinten runter. klar, 1-2 mal läuft's halt blöd, aber das sind dann situationen wo es mit weniger überstandshöhe genauso viel aua gemacht hätte. *wenn man ein wenig balancieren kann*, ............



Da stimme ich Dir völlig zu, über dem Oberrohr meines Ironwood kann ich auf gerader Straße eben so stehen und handhabe das Absteigen im Gelände so wie Du. Aus den von Dir oben genannten Gründen geht es halt nicht anders.
Nur muß man ehrlich sagen, daß ein flacher Rahmen in vielerlei Hinsicht schön ist, fährst Du doch auch so eine Hardtail 
Ich genieße bei meinem kleinem Hardtail auch den flachen Rahmen wenn ich was Neues übe und als Notausstieg sogar über das komplette Rad rüber springen kann...
Und - so denke ich - fährst Du überdurchschnittlich und sehr viel technische Sachen, es aber andere Mädels gibt, welche ein selbstsichereres Gefühl beim Fahren bekommen wenn sie "Luft" über dem Oberrohr haben und das sollte bei einem "moderaten" Federweg von 140mm irgendwie möglich sein.
Grüße und weiterhin viel Spaß mit den den zu hohen  und den zu kleinen Rahmen !


----------



## scylla (25. Mai 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir völlig zu, über dem Oberrohr meines Ironwood kann ich auf gerader Straße eben so stehen und handhabe das Absteigen im Gelände so wie Du. Aus den von Dir oben genannten Gründen geht es halt nicht anders.
> Nur muß man ehrlich sagen, daß ein flacher Rahmen in vielerlei Hinsicht schön ist, fährst Du doch auch so eine Hardtail
> Ich genieße bei meinem kleinem Hardtail auch den flachen Rahmen wenn ich was Neues übe und als Notausstieg sogar über das komplette Rad rüber springen kann...
> Und - so denke ich - fährst Du überdurchschnittlich und sehr viel technische Sachen, es aber andere Mädels gibt, welche ein selbstsichereres Gefühl beim Fahren bekommen wenn sie "Luft" über dem Oberrohr haben und das sollte bei einem "moderaten" Federweg von 140mm irgendwie möglich sein.
> Grüße und weiterhin viel Spaß mit den den zu hohen  und den zu kleinen Rahmen !



wenigstens eine, die mich versteht 
ich würde meine technik eigentlich noch als sehr ausbaufähig bezeichnen, also keineswegs irgendwie überdurchschnittlich. 
am hardtail ist das schöne v.a. die noch größere "freiheit" zum sattel beim fahren (wenn ich bei abgesenkten sattel drauf stehe, ist der sattel irgendwo auf schienbeinhöhe )... also wieder sitzrohrlänge. da kann man einfach noch besser quatsch machen ohne mit dem sattel zu kollidieren. ich hab seitdem quasi einen sitzrohrlängen-fetisch entwickelt, keinen überstandshöhen-fetisch. 

wenn hardtails nicht in der allgemeinheit eher abgelehnt würden, wäre so ein freeride-hardtail mit bis zu 170mm gabel eigentlich auch genau mein tipp für viel federweg (zumindest vorne) und voller bikeparktauglichkeit bei ultrakurzem sitzrohr... und meinetwegen auch kleiner überstandshöhe. aber das kommt hier glaub nicht so wirklich an


----------



## ollo (25. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> wenigstens eine, die mich versteht



ich versteh dich auch  
Zu oft unterschätzt das Auf- und Absteigen im Gelände zu üben...... wobei wenn man sich die Zeit mal nimmt und andere beim Aufsteigen beobachtet sieht man sehr schnell das 99% der Biker zum Aufsteigen ihr Rad seitlich leicht schräg stellen das geht auch beim Absteigen und auch in etwas heikleren Situationen .......... ok, gleich kommt wieder "ja aber......" stimmt auch,  ist halt kein Sport den man immer Blessuren frei übersteht und jeder erfahrene Mann der seine Frau an das Hobby "heranführt" sollte sich nicht nur mit der richtigen Komponentenwahl  beschäftigen sondern sich auch die Zeit nehmen mit der Dame seines Herzen zu ÜBEN ..... dann haben beide lange Spaß und es gibt dann immer weniger Bilder wie "Er Moscht den Trail runter, während Sie verzweifelt schiebt und den Typen und sein ach so tolles Hobby verflucht"  

für Obiges gilt Natürlich auch die umgekehrte Reihenfolge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (25. Mai 2012)

Dank X-kurzer Bein habe ich auch das "Glück", dass ich beim Fully gerade so überm Oberrohr stehe. Es schränkt mich im Gebrauch nicht wirklich ein, trotzdem finde ich es angenehmer etwas mehr Luft zu haben.

Dem Kopf zuliebe wäre meine Empfehlung daher trotz allem, nach niedrigem Überstand zu suchen.
Auch wenn die nackte Logik was anders sagt - was bei einem selbst klappt, sollte man keinesfalls bei anderen erwarten. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung...

Das mit dem "voll bikeparktauglichen" FR-hardtail sehe ich mit gemischten Gefühlen.
Auf Wurzelteppichen, oder flachen Landungen aus etwas mehr Höhe, stößt du schon an (Komfort)grenzen. Und das kann man nicht allein mit den Reifen wettmachen.
Ist halt 'ne harte Schule, sprichwörtlich


----------



## Grashoppa (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo nochmal,

also ich habe jetzt eine folgende Bikes zur Aushwahl:

Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert Evo 2011 für 2799
und
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp Evo 2012 für 2550

Für welches würdet ihr euch entscheiden ?

Gruß


----------



## 4mate (25. Mai 2012)

http://www.bergwerk.ch/archives/433/specialized-stumpjumper-fsr-expert-evo-2011/

http://www.bergwerk.ch/archives/2525/specialized-stumpjumper-fsr-comp-evo-2012/

Letzteres, u.a. wegen der einstellbaren Hebelweite der Bremsgriffe.
Benötigt wird natürlich bei beiden ein Damensattel, der Lenker muss eventuell gekürzt werden.


----------



## scylla (25. Mai 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Benötigt wird natürlich bei beiden ein Damensattel, der Lenker muss eventuell gekürzt werden.



aha 
also ich würde das bestehende material erst mal testen, vor ich irgendwas anderes kaufe, umschraube oder kürze  man muss ja dem sattel nicht erzählen, dass eine frau drauf hockt, dann benimmt er sich auch. glaub nicht, dass er das von alleine merkt


----------



## MissQuax (26. Mai 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Benötigt wird natürlich bei beiden ein Damensattel, der Lenker muss eventuell gekürzt werden.



Soso.

Also ich fahre nur "Herren"-Sättel und habe fast alle meine Bikes im Nachhinein mit breiteren Lenkern ausgerüstet. Und da bin ich bestimmt nicht die Einzige.

Aber sobald die Männer die Bikes samt Ausstattung für ihre "besseren Hälften" aussuchen, wird den Frauen aufoktroyiert (selbstverständlich in bester Absicht), daß das so wie oben beschrieben zu sein hat. 

Ganz "natürlich" ...


----------



## 4mate (26. Mai 2012)

Natürlich gibt es  Ausnahmen, die die Regel schließlich bestätigen.
Nicht ohne Grund sind deshalb Damenmodelle breiter und kürzer als Sättel für Herren,
weil die Gründe im anatomischen Bereich liegen.
Ebenso  sinnvoll, wie es dünnere Griffe für Frauen mit kleinen Händen sind.

Beispielsweise bin ich selbst eine Ausnahme; obwohl schlank und schmal würde ein 
120er Sattel zwischen den Sitzhöckern sein - das habe ich  vor Jahren  als Anfänger
 mit dem ersten gekauften  'richtigen MTB' erlebt,
 bei der ersten Fahrt war nach einer Dreiviertel Stunde ALLES taub, schlimm das, weil man
 davor überhaupt nichts merkt, keine Schmerzen kein Druck, nichts 
Einem Bekannten, quasi optisch doppelt so breit, hat dieser Sattel tadellos gepasst!
Sättel für Damen wären von der Breite für mich geeignet, sind aber zu kurz - siehe oben!

Und der Hype um die breiten Lenker wird auch irgendwann vorbei sein 
Beispielsweise komme ich damit gar nicht zurecht, bei schneller Bergabfahrt fühle ich mich damit unsicher;
 ich liebe die Minimalinvasive  und Millimetergenaue Präzision
 meiner Lenker mit 58 und 59 Zentimetern (Trotz einer Größe von 179 und langen Armen);
wer aus dem Motorradgeländesport kommt, hat Balance und Gewichtsverlagerung 
automatisch intus und benutzt sie vorteilhaft unterstützend  beim lenken.
Manchmal kann ich mir ein Lächeln nicht verkneifen, wenn ich sehe wie angespannt und gespreizt und 
wild rudernd manche und mancher an ihrer Segelstange hängen


----------

